# Salt Scrub Preservative



## idlehands (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi friends!
I have just purchased Optiphen Plus as a preservative system in a emulsified-type salt scrub recipe. After reading a bit more, did I make the right decision? Optiphen Plus is labeled as water soluble and my scrub contains a high amount of vegetable glycerin. I was assuming I could add it to the glycerin, then add to the cooled oils before whipping the scrub. The glycerin whips beautifully with the butters, oils, and salt. I also read somewhere that a water soluble preservative would be best for scrubs being that excess water introduced to the scrub in the shower is what will cause bacteria and mold. I'm very new to the preservative world and found the idea of a non paraben and non formaldehyde releaser appealing. My recipe for an 8 oz jar is below. Thank you for your time and feedback!

3 oz Salt
3 oz Vegetable Glycerin 
1.5 oz Coconut Oil
.75 oz Shea Butter
.75 oz Mango Butter


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 15, 2015)

"... emulsified-type salt scrub recipe..."

I don't see the emulsifier. ???

This might be helpful:
http://makingskincare.com/preservatives/

If you're on facebook, see this also:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/makingskincare/permalink/529462787179550/


----------



## lsg (Feb 15, 2015)

Susan of the swiftcraftymonkey blog has this to say about preservatives for scrubs:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/10/question-why-are-we-using-preservatives.html


----------



## idlehands (Feb 15, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "... emulsified-type salt scrub recipe..."
> 
> I don't see the emulsifier. ???
> 
> ...




Hi Deeanna!
I'm sorry, I must have not been totally clear. By "emulsified-type" I meant that it has a similar consistency of an emulsified scrub because of the glycerin/butter/oil combo. It's creamy and has a nice thickness to it.
Thanks for the reference link!


----------



## idlehands (Feb 15, 2015)

lsg said:


> Susan of the swiftcraftymonkey blog has this to say about preservatives for scrubs:
> 
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/10/question-why-are-we-using-preservatives.html




Isn't this such a great post?! I actually read through it after formulating this recipe for some information about preserving. I read that when glycerin is used at around 50% than it will act as a preservative - however, with hands and shower water being introduced into the jar I've concluded a preservative is the way to go. My question for everyone is if they have any experience using Optiphen Plus in this manner. I'd also like to know if adding it to the glycerin before whipping the product would be an effect way to incorporate this preservative. Thank you so much for your response and I look forward to talking with you some more


----------

